

Lionhead: Pre-owned worse than PC piracy - josephcooney
http://www.eurogamer.net/articles/2011-05-17-lionhead-pre-owned-worse-than-pc-piracy

======
masterzora
Oh, come on, keep the sensationalist headlines out of here. I know it's the
headline on the linked page, but that doesn't change anything. Most of the
article is about piracy, though there is a single quote saying that second-
hand sales probably represents more in actual lost sales, which is both
unsurprising and unexciting. There is also a brief paragraph outlining how EA
(who, by the way, is not Lionhead) tries to convert the secondhand market,
which is also nothing new.

And yet, the headline of the article seems to be attempting to imply that pre-
owned sales are some great evil.

------
barisme
Is that violin music? Are those tears? Is the resale value of your product
hurting you? Aww.

I guess next I should feel sorry for GM because they don't get a cut when I
sell my 10 year old car. OR maybe they should disable the steering wheel if
the driver changes. That way they can charge a fee to enable the car for each
new user.

This studio needs to get out the duct tape and shut up its developer before
any more of this crap flows out of his mouth.

